# Vaginal Dryness and Kegelmaster?ss



## luvinhim (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi can any woman her or man if you know answer these questions.

1. What are you doing for vaginal dryness
2. Does the kegal master really work, im thinking of ordering one.

Please chime in


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

luvinhim said:


> ...or man if you know answer...
> 
> 
> 2. Does the kegal master really work, im thinking of ordering one.
> ...


Aneros started as a medical device company and found out that so many of their medical devices were being purchased as sex toys that they realized that they had a bigger and more profitable market that they could sell to.

Evi by Aneros - Kegel Exercise with Orgasmic Incentives Aneros

Maybe get your husband a Helix Syn and have the two of you both work on building up your pelvic floor muscles via orgasmic sex.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4dGa7M98tY


----------



## luvinhim (Jun 25, 2014)

thanks for the information young at heart


----------

